# Vascularity of frank mcgrath : what drug ?



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi bros !

What Franck McGrath take to get this axesome vascularity ? Genetic ? EQ ? TB500 ? wtf ?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Professorx said:


> Hi bros !
> 
> What Franck McGrath take to get this axesome vascularity ? Genetic ? EQ ? TB500 ? wtf ?


I think he has genetically thin skin for a start, but I'd definitely say tren and masteron are in there at massive doses. DHT based compounds for sure. Not so sure about EQ as it carries a little water. Obviously he's abusing diuretics come show time but couldn't say about the rest of the year.

Potentially proper IGF too what probably not year round due to cost.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

One of my favourite pros......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Yaba


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dono the guy so youtube'd his name and found this 3.30mins in....... :huh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

raymonds legs are pretty fuked up aswell


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I think he has genetically thin skin for a start, but I'd definitely say tren and masteron are in there at massive doses. DHT based compounds for sure. Not so sure about EQ as it carries a little water. Obviously he's abusing diuretics come show time but couldn't say about the rest of the year.
> 
> Potentially proper IGF too what probably not year round due to cost.


eq and water retention??? i think not. i used it and actually tookwater off me....mind you my diet was very clean at the time. Never heard anyone having water retention though....but the vascularity it gives you is crazy regardless


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

PHARMA GRADE GH! = thin skin = vascularity


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mention carb/sodium/water manipulation rather than just drugs..... Sure the drugs have their part but bottom line is it boils down to diet tricks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Genetically large veins as well as most of the above.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

stone14 said:


> dono the guy so youtube'd his name and found this 3.30mins in....... :huh:


irrespective of "what drugs" i think the question should have been "what bodyfat is he?"....for most of the really vascular shots hes in low single figures....just a thought...what do the ladies of UKM think to this level of vascularity on a guy?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh contest level bf% in normally 3-6% isn't it...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fastcar_uk said:


> irrespective of "what drugs" i think the question should have been "what bodyfat is he?"....for most of the really vascular shots hes in low single figures....just a thought...what do the ladies of UKM think to this level of vascularity on a guy?


I think most lasses will say it looks disgusting unless there a hardcore bber/fan themselves


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The amount of veins under his skin or near enough to show up..and the size of them is genetic. How well he brings them out is a combination of all the other stuff mentioned. Id have as many blood vessels on my calves but sadly not nearly as ropey as his are.....yet.....


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> eq and water retention??? i think not. i used it and actually tookwater off me....mind you my diet was very clean at the time. Never heard anyone having water retention though....but the vascularity it gives you is crazy regardless


Yup, eq does a carry a small amount of water. You will notice it if you are lean enough. Yes it raises blood values and gives you that vascular look but it will add a small film of water. Obviously you can strip this off in various ways.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Genetics, simple as. Sorry to disapoint, but its the truth. Believe its drugs if that makes you feel better.


----------

